# It's About Time!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't wait for the season to get started and start chasing the gobblers! 

Here's a picture of me and my first turkey last year.









My Brother picked this gun up today at The Fin and he won't be using my 500 that is 3-0 in the last 2 years


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice turkey! Hopefully you can get another photo this [email protected]


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

nice gun and nice bird


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice bird.........


----------

